

2010 = 1+2-(3-4-5)*6*7*8-9 - edw519
http://www.thesamet.com/2010.txt

======
AgentConundrum
Similar idea, but with the first 8 primes:

2010 = 2 * 3 * 5 * (7+11+13+17+19)

~~~
JacobAldridge
Not sure if there's a typo there - by my calcs that = 15,745.

Edit: The formatting should give that away - an asterisk either side
italicises the text.

2010 = 2 x 3 x 5 x (7+11+13+17+19)

~~~
AgentConundrum
Thanks. This was only my third comment on HN, so I guess I wasn't sure what to
expect of the commenting system. It's my fault for not reviewing the post
after submitting it though.

------
patio11
I've found similar solutions for 192 of the years between 1900 and 2100.

Solutions:

<http://pastie.org/765685>

Ruby code (be forewarned, it is an offense against God):

<http://pastie.org/765686>

~~~
patio11
I've refined the program so that it isn't so much of an offense against all
that is good and holy in programming practices. It is now only an offense
against _most_ programming practices. ( _cough_ Millions of executions of
eval. _cough_ 14 levels of nested for loops.)

The comments now explain what it is actually doing.

<http://pastie.org/765992>

The new and improved version of the program generates solutions for upwards of
2080 of the years between 0 and 2100, including everything from the last
century except 1911.

It is also disgustingly parallel, and would make a good case study if you want
to try your hand at a Map/Reduce or similar distributed approach. (That is the
only feasible way to brute force this problem if you go up to 5 or 6
operators, unless you have a supercomputer handy. Even with only 4 operators
it pegs JRuby for upwards of five minutes on my laptop, and the complexity is
bounded by n^n where n is the number of operators.)

~~~
3pt14159
YEAH!

1.0-2.0x3.0+(4x(5+(6x(7+8x(9))))) = 1911 :D

Edit: So I have a program running now that is calculating them all in a
_cough_ extremely hack way. I'll post the code once I get all 200 of them
between 1900 and 2100.

~~~
patio11
You have just made my day. I shudder to think what the search space for nested
parentheses is like -- egads.

------
ynniv
Likely inspired by Knuth's Christmas Tree lecture:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=998655>

------
spicyj
So where's the program that generated this?

~~~
paraschopra
They used AI for generating this..

------
scooter53080
Would you mind running it again with just 2-7 to get the answer to next week's
puzzle challenge? ;-)

[http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=1221768...](http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=122176865&ft=1&f=10)

"Write down the digits from 2 to 7, in order. Add two mathematical symbols to
get an expression equaling 2010. What symbols are these?"

~~~
spicyj
Answer, rot47ed so you don't read it by accident.

p55 2 Y 27E6C E96 d 2?5 2 ^ 27E6C E96 e] abcdYe^f l a_`_

~~~
scooter53080
Thanks for the reply...and giving me a reason to learn about rot algorithms.

------
patio11
Points for the first person who can demonstrate this is possible for ever year
from 1900 to 2100.

~~~
3pt14159
We did it all for the points - 3pt14159 & BenjaminCoe

((1.0x2.0)+3.0)+(((4.0+(5.0x6.0))x(7.0x8.0))-9.0) = 1900

((1.0+2.0)+3.0)+(((4.0+(5.0x6.0))x(7.0x8.0))-9.0) = 1901

((1.0-2.0)-3.0)x(((4.0-(5.0/6.0))-(7.0x8.0))x9.0) = 1902

(1.0+(2.0x3.0))-(4.0x((5.0x6.0)-((7.0x8.0)x9.0))) = 1903

((1.0+2.0)x3.0)+(((4.0+(5.0x6.0))x(7.0x8.0))-9.0) = 1904

((1.0+(2.0+3.0))x(4.0x5.0))x(6.0+((7.0/8.0)+9.0)) = 1905

(1.0x2.0)x(((3.0x4.0)+5.0)+(((6.0+7.0)x8.0)x9.0)) = 1906

((1.0x((2.0+3.0)+4.0))x((5.0x6.0)x7.0))+(8.0+9.0) = 1907

((1.0-2.0)-3.0)x(((4.0+(5.0-6.0))-(7.0x8.0))x9.0) = 1908

((1.0-2.0)-3.0)+(((4.0+(5.0x6.0))x(7.0x8.0))+9.0) = 1909

((1.0-2.0)x3.0)+(((4.0+(5.0x6.0))x(7.0x8.0))+9.0) = 1910

(1.0+2.0)x(((3.0x4.0)+((5.0+6.0)x(7.0x8.0)))+9.0) = 1911

((1.0x2.0)-3.0)+(((4.0+(5.0x6.0))x(7.0x8.0))+9.0) = 1912

((1.0+2.0)-3.0)+(((4.0+(5.0x6.0))x(7.0x8.0))+9.0) = 1913

((1.0+2.0)/3.0)+(((4.0+(5.0x6.0))x(7.0x8.0))+9.0) = 1914

((1.0-2.0)+3.0)+(((4.0+(5.0x6.0))x(7.0x8.0))+9.0) = 1915

1.0x(2.0x((3.0x4.0)x(((5.0/6.0)+7.0)+(8.0x9.0)))) = 1916

((1.0/(2.0+3.0))+((4.0x5.0)-6.0))x((7.0+8.0)x9.0) = 1917

((1.0x2.0)+3.0)+(((4.0+(5.0x6.0))x(7.0x8.0))+9.0) = 1918

((1.0+2.0)+3.0)+(((4.0+(5.0x6.0))x(7.0x8.0))+9.0) = 1919

(((1.0x(2.0/(3.0/4.0)))x5.0)x6.0)x((7.0+8.0)+9.0) = 1920

((1.0-2.0)x(3.0-(4.0x5.0)))x(((6.0+7.0)x8.0)+9.0) = 1921

((1.0+2.0)x3.0)+(((4.0+(5.0x6.0))x(7.0x8.0))+9.0) = 1922

(((1.0x2.0)+(3.0/(4.0/5.0)))x(6.0x(7.0x8.0)))-9.0 = 1923

((1.0+((2.0x3.0)x4.0))x((5.0+6.0)x7.0))+(8.0-9.0) = 1924

(1.0-2.0)+((((3.0x4.0)+(5.0x(6.0x7.0)))-8.0)x9.0) = 1925

(1.0+(2.0+(((3.0/4.0)+5.0)x((6.0x7.0)x8.0))))-9.0 = 1926

((1.0-2.0)+(((3.0x4.0)-5.0)x6.0))x((7.0x8.0)-9.0) = 1927

(1.0x2.0)+((((3.0x4.0)+(5.0x(6.0x7.0)))-8.0)x9.0) = 1928

(1.0+2.0)+((((3.0x4.0)+(5.0x(6.0x7.0)))-8.0)x9.0) = 1929

((1.0+2.0)+(3.0+4.0))x((5.0x(6.0x7.0))-(8.0+9.0)) = 1930

((1.0x2.0)x((3.0+(4.0x5.0))x(6.0x7.0)))+(8.0-9.0) = 1931

((1.0x2.0)+(3.0x4.0))x((5.0x(6.0x7.0))-(8.0x9.0)) = 1932

1.0+((((2.0/3.0)-4.0)+((5.0x(6.0x7.0))+8.0))x9.0) = 1933

((1.0+2.0)x3.0)x((4.0+(5.0x(6.0x7.0)))+(8.0/9.0)) = 1934

((1.0x2.0)+3.0)x(((4.0x(5.0+6.0))+(7.0-8.0))x9.0) = 1935

(1.0+(((2.0x3.0)x4.0)x5.0))x((6.0-7.0)+(8.0+9.0)) = 1936

((1.0-2.0)-(3.0x4.0))+((5.0x6.0)x((7.0x8.0)+9.0)) = 1937

(1.0+(2.0x((3.0+4.0)/5.0)))x(6.0+(7.0x(8.0x9.0))) = 1938

1.0-((2.0x3.0)-((4.0+((5.0x6.0)-7.0))x(8.0x9.0))) = 1939

1.0-((2.0+3.0)-((4.0+((5.0x6.0)-7.0))x(8.0x9.0))) = 1940

(((1.0x2.0)+(3.0/(4.0/5.0)))x(6.0x(7.0x8.0)))+9.0 = 1941

((1.0+((2.0x3.0)x4.0))x((5.0+6.0)x7.0))+(8.0+9.0) = 1942

1.0x((2.0-3.0)+((4.0+((5.0x6.0)-7.0))x(8.0x9.0))) = 1943

((1.0+2.0)x3.0)x(((4.0+(5.0+6.0))x(7.0+8.0))-9.0) = 1944

1.0-((2.0-3.0)x((4.0+((5.0x6.0)-7.0))x(8.0x9.0))) = 1945

1.0-((2.0-3.0)-((4.0+((5.0x6.0)-7.0))x(8.0x9.0))) = 1946

(1.0-(2.0x((3.0x4.0)+5.0)))x(6.0+(7.0-(8.0x9.0))) = 1947

((1.0-2.0)+3.0)-(4.0-((5.0x6.0)x((7.0x8.0)+9.0))) = 1948

1.0x((2.0+3.0)+((4.0+((5.0x6.0)-7.0))x(8.0x9.0))) = 1949

1.0+((2.0+3.0)+((4.0+((5.0x6.0)-7.0))x(8.0x9.0))) = 1950

1.0+((2.0x3.0)+((4.0+((5.0x6.0)-7.0))x(8.0x9.0))) = 1951

(1.0x2.0)+((((3.0-4.0)x5.0)x6.0)x(7.0-(8.0x9.0))) = 1952

(((1.0/2.0)x((3.0/4.0)-5.0))+6.0)x(7.0x(8.0x9.0)) = 1953

(1.0-((2.0+3.0)+4.0))+(((5.0x(6.0x7.0))+8.0)x9.0) = 1954

(1.0x2.0)+((((3.0-4.0)+(5.0x(6.0x7.0)))+8.0)x9.0) = 1955

(1.0+2.0)+((((3.0-4.0)+(5.0x(6.0x7.0)))+8.0)x9.0) = 1956

(1.0x((2.0-3.0)-4.0))+(((5.0x(6.0x7.0))+8.0)x9.0) = 1957

(1.0/((2.0-3.0)/4.0))+(((5.0x(6.0x7.0))+8.0)x9.0) = 1958

(1.0+((2.0-3.0)x4.0))+(((5.0x(6.0x7.0))+8.0)x9.0) = 1959

((1.0+(2.0x3.0))x(4.0x5.0))x((6.0+7.0)-(8.0-9.0)) = 1960

(1.0-2.0)-((((3.0-4.0)x(5.0x(6.0x7.0)))-8.0)x9.0) = 1961

((1.0x2.0)/(3.0/(4.0+5.0)))x(((6.0x7.0)x8.0)-9.0) = 1962

(1.0/((2.0+3.0)-4.0))+(((5.0x(6.0x7.0))+8.0)x9.0) = 1963

(1.0x2.0)-((((3.0-4.0)x(5.0x(6.0x7.0)))-8.0)x9.0) = 1964

(1.0+2.0)-((((3.0-4.0)x(5.0x(6.0x7.0)))-8.0)x9.0) = 1965

(1.0+((2.0-3.0)+4.0))+(((5.0x(6.0x7.0))+8.0)x9.0) = 1966

((((1.0+(2.0+3.0))x4.0)-5.0)x((6.0+7.0)x8.0))-9.0 = 1967

1.0x((2.0/3.0)x((4.0+((5.0x6.0)+7.0))x(8.0x9.0))) = 1968

1.0+((2.0/3.0)x((4.0+((5.0x6.0)+7.0))x(8.0x9.0))) = 1969

(1.0-2.0)-((((3.0-4.0)-(5.0x(6.0x7.0)))-8.0)x9.0) = 1970

((((1.0+2.0)x3.0)x4.0)x((5.0-6.0)+(7.0x8.0)))-9.0 = 1971

(1.0+((2.0+3.0)+4.0))+(((5.0x(6.0x7.0))+8.0)x9.0) = 1972

(1.0x2.0)-((((3.0-4.0)-(5.0x(6.0x7.0)))-8.0)x9.0) = 1973

(((1.0+(2.0+(3.0-4.0)))+5.0)x6.0)x((7.0x8.0)-9.0) = 1974

(((1.0x2.0)+((3.0x4.0)+5.0))+6.0)x(7.0+(8.0x9.0)) = 1975

1.0-((2.0+3.0)-(4.0x(((5.0-6.0)+(7.0x8.0))x9.0))) = 1976

((1.0x2.0)+3.0)-(4.0x((5.0+6.0)-((7.0x8.0)x9.0))) = 1977

(1.0+(((2.0+3.0)+4.0)x5.0))x((6.0x7.0)-(8.0-9.0)) = 1978

1.0x((2.0-3.0)+(4.0x(((5.0-6.0)+(7.0x8.0))x9.0))) = 1979

((((1.0+2.0)-3.0)+4.0)x((5.0-6.0)+(7.0x8.0)))x9.0 = 1980

1.0-(((((2.0+3.0)x4.0)x(5.0+6.0))/(7.0-8.0))x9.0) = 1981

(1.0x((2.0+3.0)x4.0))+(((5.0x(6.0x7.0))+8.0)x9.0) = 1982

(1.0+((2.0+3.0)x4.0))+(((5.0x(6.0x7.0))+8.0)x9.0) = 1983

(1.0-(2.0x3.0))+(((4.0+5.0)x(6.0+7.0))x(8.0+9.0)) = 1984

((((1.0+(2.0+3.0))x4.0)-5.0)x((6.0+7.0)x8.0))+9.0 = 1985

((((1.0+2.0)-3.0)-4.0)x((5.0/6.0)-(7.0x8.0)))x9.0 = 1986

(1.0+((2.0x3.0)x4.0))+(((5.0x(6.0x7.0))+8.0)x9.0) = 1987

1.0-((2.0-3.0)+(4.0x(((5.0/6.0)-(7.0x8.0))x9.0))) = 1988

((((1.0+2.0)x3.0)x4.0)x((5.0-6.0)+(7.0x8.0)))+9.0 = 1989

1.0+(((((2.0+3.0)x4.0)x(5.0+6.0))-(7.0-8.0))x9.0) = 1990

((((1.0-(2.0-3.0))x4.0)x5.0)x((6.0x7.0)+8.0))-9.0 = 1991

(1.0+(2.0-((3.0x4.0)-5.0)))x(6.0-(7.0x(8.0x9.0))) = 1992

1.0+((2.0x3.0)-(4.0x(((5.0/6.0)-(7.0x8.0))x9.0))) = 1993

(1.0x(2.0+3.0))+(((4.0+5.0)x(6.0+7.0))x(8.0+9.0)) = 1994

((1.0/2.0)x(3.0+4.0))x(5.0x((6.0x7.0)+(8.0x9.0))) = 1995

(1.0-(2.0+3.0))x(((4.0-5.0)+6.0)-((7.0x8.0)x9.0)) = 1996

(1.0-2.0)-((((3.0/4.0)x(5.0-(6.0x7.0)))x8.0)x9.0) = 1997

((1.0-2.0)x(3.0/4.0))x((5.0-(6.0x7.0))x(8.0x9.0)) = 1998

1.0-((((2.0-3.0)x4.0)-((5.0x(6.0x7.0))+8.0))x9.0) = 1999

(1.0-(2.0-((3.0x4.0)+5.0)))x(6.0+(7.0x(8.0+9.0))) = 2000

(1.0+2.0)-((((3.0/4.0)x(5.0-(6.0x7.0)))x8.0)x9.0) = 2001

((1.0/((2.0+3.0)/4.0))+(5.0x6.0))x((7.0x8.0)+9.0) = 2002

((1.0x2.0)+3.0)+((4.0+((5.0x(6.0x7.0))+8.0))x9.0) = 2003

((1.0x((2.0+3.0)x4.0))+((5.0/6.0)+7.0))x(8.0x9.0) = 2004

1.0+((((2.0/3.0)+4.0)+((5.0x(6.0x7.0))+8.0))x9.0) = 2005

(1.0-(2.0+(((3.0-4.0)-5.0)x((6.0x7.0)x8.0))))-9.0 = 2006

(((1.0x2.0)/(3.0/(4.0+5.0)))x(6.0x(7.0x8.0)))-9.0 = 2007

1.0-((((2.0-3.0)-4.0)-((5.0x(6.0x7.0))+8.0))x9.0) = 2008

((((1.0-(2.0-3.0))x4.0)x5.0)x((6.0x7.0)+8.0))+9.0 = 2009

(1.0+(2.0-(((3.0-4.0)-5.0)x((6.0x7.0)x8.0))))-9.0 = 2010

1.0-((2.0x3.0)+((4.0x((5.0-6.0)x7.0))x(8.0x9.0))) = 2011

((1.0-2.0)-3.0)-(((4.0/(5.0-6.0))x(7.0x8.0))x9.0) = 2012

((1.0-2.0)x3.0)-(((4.0/(5.0-6.0))x(7.0x8.0))x9.0) = 2013

((1.0-2.0)+3.0)+(4.0x((5.0-6.0)+((7.0x8.0)x9.0))) = 2014

((1.0x2.0)-3.0)-(((4.0/(5.0-6.0))x(7.0x8.0))x9.0) = 2015

((1.0+2.0)-3.0)-(((4.0/(5.0-6.0))x(7.0x8.0))x9.0) = 2016

((1.0+2.0)/3.0)-(((4.0/(5.0-6.0))x(7.0x8.0))x9.0) = 2017

((1.0-2.0)+3.0)-(((4.0/(5.0-6.0))x(7.0x8.0))x9.0) = 2018

(1.0+2.0)-((((3.0+4.0)-5.0)-6.0)x(7.0x(8.0x9.0))) = 2019

(1.0-(2.0x3.0))+(((4.0+5.0)+6.0)x((7.0+8.0)x9.0)) = 2020

((1.0x2.0)+3.0)-(((4.0/(5.0-6.0))x(7.0x8.0))x9.0) = 2021

((1.0+2.0)+3.0)-(((4.0/(5.0-6.0))x(7.0x8.0))x9.0) = 2022

1.0+((2.0x3.0)-((4.0x((5.0-6.0)x7.0))x(8.0x9.0))) = 2023

((1.0x2.0)-3.0)+(((4.0+(5.0+6.0))x(7.0+8.0))x9.0) = 2024

((1.0-2.0)+3.0)/(((4.0/(5.0x6.0))/(7.0+8.0))/9.0) = 2025

((1.0+2.0)/3.0)+(((4.0+(5.0+6.0))x(7.0+8.0))x9.0) = 2026

((1.0-2.0)+3.0)+(((4.0+(5.0+6.0))x(7.0+8.0))x9.0) = 2027

(1.0+2.0)+((((3.0+4.0)+(5.0x(6.0x7.0)))+8.0)x9.0) = 2028

(1.0-((2.0-(3.0x4.0))x((5.0x6.0)x7.0)))-(8.0x9.0) = 2029

((1.0x2.0)+3.0)+(((4.0+(5.0+6.0))x(7.0+8.0))x9.0) = 2030

((1.0+2.0)+3.0)+(((4.0+(5.0+6.0))x(7.0+8.0))x9.0) = 2031

(1.0+(2.0x3.0))+(((4.0+5.0)+6.0)x((7.0+8.0)x9.0)) = 2032

(1.0x(2.0+(((3.0x4.0)x5.0)x((6.0x7.0)-8.0))))-9.0 = 2033

((1.0+2.0)x3.0)+(((4.0+(5.0+6.0))x(7.0+8.0))x9.0) = 2034

1.0+((((2.0x3.0)x4.0)+((5.0x(6.0x7.0))-8.0))x9.0) = 2035

((1.0-2.0)-3.0)x(4.0-(((5.0x(6.0+7.0))-8.0)x9.0)) = 2036

((((1.0+2.0)x3.0)x4.0)x((5.0/6.0)+(7.0x8.0)))-9.0 = 2037

(1.0-((2.0-((3.0+4.0)x5.0))x(6.0+(7.0x8.0))))-9.0 = 2038

(1.0-2.0)+((3.0-(4.0-5.0))x(6.0+(7.0x(8.0x9.0)))) = 2039

1.0x((2.0+3.0)x((4.0x((5.0-6.0)+7.0))x(8.0+9.0))) = 2040

1.0+((2.0+3.0)x((4.0x((5.0-6.0)+7.0))x(8.0+9.0))) = 2041

1.0-((2.0+3.0)-(4.0x(((5.0/6.0)+(7.0x8.0))x9.0))) = 2042

((1.0x2.0)+(3.0+4.0))x((5.0x(6.0x7.0))+(8.0+9.0)) = 2043

(1.0-(((2.0x3.0)x4.0)+5.0))x((6.0-7.0)-(8.0x9.0)) = 2044

1.0x((2.0-3.0)+(4.0x(((5.0/6.0)+(7.0x8.0))x9.0))) = 2045

((((1.0+2.0)-3.0)+4.0)x((5.0/6.0)+(7.0x8.0)))x9.0 = 2046

1.0-((2.0x3.0)+(4.0x(((5.0-6.0)-(7.0x8.0))x9.0))) = 2047

(1.0-(2.0-(((3.0x4.0)x5.0)x((6.0x7.0)-8.0))))+9.0 = 2048

(1.0-(2.0x3.0))+(((4.0x5.0)+6.0)x(7.0+(8.0x9.0))) = 2049

(1.0x(((2.0x3.0)+4.0)x5.0))x((6.0x7.0)+(8.0-9.0)) = 2050

(1.0x(2.0+(((3.0x4.0)x5.0)x((6.0x7.0)-8.0))))+9.0 = 2051

((((1.0+2.0)-3.0)-4.0)x((5.0-6.0)-(7.0x8.0)))x9.0 = 2052

1.0+((2.0x3.0)+(4.0x(((5.0/6.0)+(7.0x8.0))x9.0))) = 2053

(((1.0+2.0)/((3.0/4.0)/5.0))+6.0)x(7.0+(8.0x9.0)) = 2054

((((1.0+2.0)+3.0)x4.0)x((5.0x6.0)+(7.0x8.0)))-9.0 = 2055

((1.0-2.0)-3.0)+(4.0x((5.0+6.0)+((7.0x8.0)x9.0))) = 2056

1.0x((2.0+3.0)-(4.0x(((5.0-6.0)-(7.0x8.0))x9.0))) = 2057

(1.0-(((2.0x3.0)+4.0)x5.0))x((6.0x7.0)/(8.0-9.0)) = 2058

(1.0x(((2.0x3.0)x4.0)+5.0))x((6.0-7.0)+(8.0x9.0)) = 2059

((1.0+2.0)-3.0)+(4.0x((5.0+6.0)+((7.0x8.0)x9.0))) = 2060

((1.0+(2.0+3.0))x((4.0+5.0)+((6.0x7.0)x8.0)))-9.0 = 2061

(1.0-2.0)-((((3.0+4.0)x(5.0-(6.0x7.0)))x8.0)+9.0) = 2062

(1.0-2.0)x((((3.0+4.0)x(5.0-(6.0x7.0)))x8.0)+9.0) = 2063

((((1.0x2.0)/3.0)x4.0)x((5.0x6.0)+(7.0x8.0)))x9.0 = 2064

((1.0-2.0)x(3.0+4.0))x(5.0x((6.0+7.0)-(8.0x9.0))) = 2065

(1.0+2.0)-((((3.0+4.0)x(5.0-(6.0x7.0)))x8.0)+9.0) = 2066

(1.0x2.0)+(((3.0+4.0)x5.0)x(((6.0x7.0)+8.0)+9.0)) = 2067

(((1.0+(2.0+(3.0+4.0)))x5.0)-6.0)x((7.0x8.0)-9.0) = 2068

(1.0-2.0)+((((3.0x4.0)+(5.0x(6.0x7.0)))+8.0)x9.0) = 2069

1.0x((2.0+3.0)/((4.0/((5.0x6.0)-7.0))/(8.0x9.0))) = 2070

1.0+((2.0+3.0)/((4.0/((5.0x6.0)-7.0))/(8.0x9.0))) = 2071

(1.0x2.0)+((((3.0x4.0)+(5.0x(6.0x7.0)))+8.0)x9.0) = 2072

((((1.0+2.0)+3.0)x4.0)x((5.0x6.0)+(7.0x8.0)))+9.0 = 2073

((1.0+2.0)+3.0)+(4.0x((5.0+6.0)x((7.0x8.0)-9.0))) = 2074

1.0+((2.0x3.0)+((4.0x(5.0+6.0))x((7.0x8.0)-9.0))) = 2075

((1.0+((2.0+3.0)x4.0))+((5.0/6.0)+7.0))x(8.0x9.0) = 2076

((1.0+(2.0+3.0))+((4.0x5.0)x((6.0+7.0)x8.0)))-9.0 = 2077

((1.0+(2.0x3.0))+((4.0x5.0)x((6.0+7.0)x8.0)))-9.0 = 2078

((1.0/2.0)x3.0)/(((4.0/(5.0+6.0))/(7.0x8.0))/9.0) = 2079

1.0+((2.0x3.0)x((4.0x((5.0+6.0)x7.0))/(8.0/9.0))) = 2080

(1.0-2.0)x((((3.0+4.0)x(5.0-(6.0x7.0)))x8.0)-9.0) = 2081

(1.0x2.0)x(((3.0x4.0)x((5.0x6.0)+(7.0x8.0)))+9.0) = 2082

(1.0x2.0)-((((3.0+4.0)x(5.0-(6.0x7.0)))x8.0)-9.0) = 2083

(1.0+2.0)-((((3.0+4.0)x(5.0-(6.0x7.0)))x8.0)-9.0) = 2084

((1.0-(2.0+3.0))+((4.0x5.0)x((6.0+7.0)x8.0)))+9.0 = 2085

1.0x(2.0x((3.0+4.0)x(((5.0+6.0)x7.0)+(8.0x9.0)))) = 2086

(1.0-2.0)+((((3.0+4.0)x(5.0-(6.0/7.0)))x8.0)x9.0) = 2087

((((1.0-2.0)+3.0)x4.0)x((5.0x6.0)+(7.0-8.0)))x9.0 = 2088

((((1.0+(2.0-3.0))+4.0)x5.0)x((6.0+7.0)x8.0))+9.0 = 2089

((1.0+2.0)+(3.0+4.0))x((5.0x(6.0x7.0))+(8.0-9.0)) = 2090

((((1.0x2.0)/3.0)+4.0)x((5.0x6.0)x(7.0+8.0)))-9.0 = 2091

1.0+(((((2.0/3.0)+4.0)x(5.0x6.0))x(7.0+8.0))-9.0) = 2092

((1.0/2.0)-(3.0+4.0))x((5.0-(6.0x(7.0x8.0)))+9.0) = 2093

((1.0x(2.0+3.0))+((4.0x5.0)x((6.0+7.0)x8.0)))+9.0 = 2094

((1.0/2.0)-(((3.0+4.0)x5.0)x6.0))x((7.0-8.0)-9.0) = 2095

((1.0+(2.0x3.0))+((4.0x5.0)x((6.0+7.0)x8.0)))+9.0 = 2096

((((1.0-2.0)+3.0)x4.0)x((5.0x6.0)-(7.0/8.0)))x9.0 = 2097

((1.0+2.0)+((3.0+((4.0x5.0)x(6.0+7.0)))x8.0))-9.0 = 2098

(1.0-2.0)-((((3.0+4.0)x5.0)x6.0)x(7.0-(8.0+9.0))) = 2099

((1.0x2.0)-(3.0x4.0))x((5.0x(6.0x7.0))/(8.0-9.0)) = 2100

~~~
lewd
great job but... (1.0-2.0)+((((3.0+4.0)x(5.0-(6.0/7.0)))x8.0)x9.0) != 2087

~~~
ztravis
actually...(1.0-2.0)+((((3.0+4.0)x(5.0-(6.0/7.0)))x8.0)x9.0) == 2087

------
duckuu
Yes, it's cool.

